# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games >  >  The Resistance Game Thread

## spellbee2

Dusting off this long-forgotten subforum (don't mind the cobwebs).

I've been playing a lot of board games lately and watching a lot of TableTop on Youtube, and found this game that I really liked called The Resistance. It works kinda like Mafia/Werewolf, so I figured it could be adapted into a forum game much like Mafia is. Though not technically a role-playing game per say, it'd still be pretty fun, so I'm curious if anyone else would want to join.

Kind of a general overview of the game: The story is set around a futuristic dystopia where rich corporations have gained control of corrupt government officials in order to rule the world however they see fit. An elite group of rebels, cleverly called "The Resistance", is seeking to overthrow this corrupt government and return power to the people. However, government spies have infiltrated the ranks of The Resistance and are looking to sabotage their missions and destroy the rebels from within.


*Spoiler* for _General Rules_: 



The game requires 5-10 players.There are two sides in The Resistance – the Resistance and the Spies. The ratio of Resistance to Spies is approximately 2:1, but the exact number will vary based on the number of players in the game.The spies will know the identities of the other spies, but Resistance members will not. However, spies will NOT be allowed to communicate outside the game thread (because that would be cheating, which is dumb, and you'd be dumb for doing it).The game is divided into 5 missions. Each mission is divided into two parts - the Team Proposal stage and the Mission Run stage.During the Team Proposal stage, the team leader (randomly chosen first, and then proceeding down the player list) chooses the mission they wish to propose a team for (the number of team members required for each mission varies). They may then choose anyone in any combination they wish for the mission, including themselves. The team leader's decisions will be sent to me via PM.ALL PLAYERS, including the current mission leader must then vote (either ACCEPT or REJECT) on the proposed team (by PMing me, the mod). After everyone has voted, all players’ votes will be revealed simultaneously and publicly - you will know who voted what.If a team is REJECTED by the majority (or tie) of players, the next player becomes the team leader and proposes another team for the mission.If a team is ACCEPTED by the majority of players, each member on the team will secretly vote as to whether the mission SUCCEEDS or FAILS. Resistance members will always vote for SUCCESS, but spies have the option of voting for SUCCESS or FAILURE as fits their nefarious plans.If there is even ONE vote to FAIL the mission, the entire mission fails (a possible exception is the 4th mission of 7+ player games, in which TWO votes to fail are required for the mission to fail).The Resistance win the mission if it succeeds. The Spies win the mission if it fails.If three missions succeed, the Resistance wins. If three fail, the spies win. The spies will also win if the group cannot approve a mission team after five straight attempts.And most importantly, you are allowed to say anything, to any one, at any time -- as long as it is said publicly.





*Spoiler* for _Rules for Forum Play_: 



Do not discuss this game outside this thread. Period. Discussion is always open in thread.Don't take the game personally, and don't flame other players. This is supposed to be fun and enjoyable for all involved.To avoid confusion, the anchor time for this game will be GMT. I'll have to trust you to do the math.Actions will occur every day at 10pm GMT (referred to as "anchor time"). Proposals from team leaders, team composition ACCEPT/REJECT votes, and team members' SUCCEED/FAIL votes are all due at this time each day.Upon having enough players, I will announce a starting time for the game, and at that time I will randomly assign roles via PM. You will either be a Resistance member or a Spy. If you are a spy, you will also be informed of the identities of the other spies.Each day, the leader will have 24 hours to select a mission and a team to carry out the mission. Other members are free to post their suggestions, but ultimately the decision is the team leader's. If no assignment is made in 24 hours, the Leader role will pass to the next player and the phase will re-begin at anchor time.After the leader's decision is made and announced, the vote will begin at anchor time, and all players will have 24 hours to vote on weather to ACCEPT or REJECT the team composition. Although players are free to announce their vote or intended vote publicly, each player will PM me their vote before the deadline (either ACCEPT or REJECT). Failure to vote by the deadline counts as an ACCEPTED vote.At anchor time, I will announce the results of the votes, including how each player voted and whether we will go to the next phase or repeat the Team Proposal phase.After a team composition has been accepted, members of the team will have 24 hours from the anchor time to PM me their decision to SUCCEED or FAIL the mission. Resistance members are not required (as they have no choice but to SUCCEED), but Spies must PM me their decision. Failure to do so by the deadline counts as a FAIL vote.At anchor time, I will announce the results of the decisions and declare whether the mission has succeeded or failed. Players will not know who performed the sabotage, but will know how many acts of sabotage occurred.More than most games, this one gets ruined by people going missing. Aim to post at least once per 24 hours unless you tell me otherwise. Not posting for 72 hours will get you a prod and I will seek to replace you if it goes beyond 96 hours (as this is one mission cycle).No editing of posts. If you must edit, clearly explain why you edited the post in the post itself (e.g. putting "EDIT - ______" in your post). I reserve the right to revert any changes to posts if the edits are not clearly explained.Try to adhere as closely as possible to the 24 hour deadline. If you are going to be away for an extended period of time, notify me so I can find a replacement.For convenience, all public record of players, proposals, and votes will be kept in a Google Sheets file that will be accessible by all players. Similar to this one.




To get an idea of how this game works on a forum, check out an example of it here: https://www.boardgamegeek.com/article/5162253#5162253
Or to see this game being played in its truest form as a card game, check out the video here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_QRczGzXqw

So that's the gist of it. If you're interested, PM me or post in this thread (also add a title or funny saying to put next to your name on the player list). Or if you have any questions, put them here as well.

*Moderator* - spellbee2 (Putting the "tan" in "Resistance")

*Players:*
Box77 (The one who doesn't know)
EbbTide000

----------


## Box77

Hi!!
I love board games... 'Ludopata' is my name  ::chuckle::  I'm not fully sure how it works, but I'd like to join the resistance  ::D:  Just one question about the missions and Spies, Is there a way to know who a spy is? Or set a mission as taking down a spy?

Edit: Hahaha just watched the video... so, May I play? Add me if so as Box77 (The one who doesn't know)

----------


## spellbee2

> Just one question about the missions and Spies, Is there a way to know who a spy is? Or set a mission as taking down a spy?



The spies will find out who the other spies are at the beginning of the game, but none of the members of the Resistance will know who is a Spy and who isn't. Therefore, they must attempt to deduce who is a spy and who isn't based on team selections when leader, voting patterns, and any other suspicious Spy-like activity (of course, paranoia will ensue, which will make it more fun).

For each team selection, the Resistance's goal is to fill the entire team with Resistance members, as doing so will ensure the mission's success. The Spies' goal is to get at least one spy accepted onto a team, as this will give them the opportunity to sabotage a mission. However, they may choose not to sabotage (possibly to divert suspicion, for example). There's no player elimination like in Mafia or Werewolf, so there's not a way to "take down" a spy - you just avoid putting them on any teams in order to ensure a successful mission.

----------


## EbbTide000

spellbee

OMG 

that's Sheldon Coopers arch nemesis 
WIL WHEATON

♥

https://youtu.be/adlpSb27RBU

♥(4:26) 34,802 views

Gimmi time to study the rules then

  
I AM IN(!!!)






> Dusting off this long-forgotten subforum (don't mind the cobwebs).
> 
> I've been playing a lot of board games lately and watching a lot of TableTop on Youtube, and found this game that I really liked called The Resistance. It works kinda like Mafia/Werewolf, so I figured it could be adapted into a forum game much like Mafia is. Though not technically a role-playing game per say, it'd still be pretty fun, so I'm curious if anyone else would want to join.
> 
> Kind of a general overview of the game: The story is set around a futuristic dystopia where rich corporations have gained control of corrupt government officials in order to rule the world however they see fit. An elite group of rebels, cleverly called "The Resistance", is seeking to overthrow this corrupt government and return power to the people. However, government spies have infiltrated the ranks of The Resistance and are looking to sabotage their missions and destroy the rebels from within.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _General Rules_: 
> 
> ...

----------


## EbbTide000

Spellbee2, Box77 (and those reading this)

 
Does anyone have any ideas on how we can get this done even *More Simply* in this thread (or in "Chat) (???)


At point (3:41) of Will Weaton's Video, the game begins.

(3:54) The Dude (Will Weaton) mixes the cards up and deals them out.

Everyone secretly looks at their card to find out if they are *Loyal* or a *Spy* .

Ok, when everyone knows what they are

Everyone closes their eyes.

Then Will Weaton say's, 

"Those who are spy's, open your eyes and make eye contact".

Now close your eyes.

Now everyone open your eyes.

And the game begins. Here is Will Weaton's game.

★

https://youtu.be/g_QRczGzXqw

★
(24:56) 1,834,930 views


♥(3/208)

 
the above video looks really simple. The forum rules look * daunting* to me. But once we are underway it will be simple and fun.

----------


## EbbTide000

In *4 minutes* of the Youtube you will get the gist of the game. It's from the (3:40) to (8:00) segment of the Youtube. Then they repeat this (*4 minutes*) four more times to see if the *Spy's* or the * Good Guy's*  win.

So

Have a look at just the 3:40 to 8 minute segment of the video to get the gist of Spellbee2's game.

And tell me what you think

Here is the Youtube,  again:

★

https://youtu.be/g_QRczGzXqw

★
(24:54) 1,832,837 views

----------


## alleytremblay

I too loved playing board games but did not try playing Resistance and Spellbee2. Soon after finishing my college will give my hand on these game and will acheter black ops 3.

----------

